# Chris Weidman vs. Anderson Silva rematch signed for Dec. 28 in Las Vegas Live at MGM!



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

*NEW UPDATES:** I'll continue posting new updates on anything relevant regarding Silva vs Weidman II to clean up the threads.

Saturday July 13, 2013




DANA WHITE: CHRIS WEIDMAN-ANDERSON SILVA REMATCH OFFICIAL FOR DEC. 28 IN LAS VEGAS

After some doubt, deliberation and more than a little speculation, a date and venue have been set for the rematch between Chris Weidman and Anderson Silva.

UFC President Dana White announced on ESPN’s SportsCenter on Saturday that the bout will take place on Dec. 28 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas. The event, which is expected to be 168, also includes a women’s bantamweight title clash between Ronda Rousey and Miesha Tate in the co-main event.

After a 16-fight winning streak in the Octagon, which included 10 successful middleweight title defenses, Silva was upset by Weidman in the UFC 162 headliner. “The Spider” clowned and taunted his opponent throughout the fight, but paid dearly for his antics when Weidman landed a left hook and finished the contest with follow-up punches 1:18 into the second round. In a post-fight interview, Silva expressed little interest in a rematch but has obviously changed his tune since then, proclaiming that he is “back” in a brief sound bite on SportsCenter.

“What changed is when Anderson Silva talked after the fight, the guy forgot what it’s like to lose,” White told ESPN. “He hasn’t lost ever in the UFC. Never lost, broke every record we’ve ever had. Anderson is motivated, fired up and wants the belt back.” http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Da...ematch-Official-for-Dec-28-in-Las-Vegas-53893

Click to expand...

Posted by Harness. 




He thought he'd feel excitement, exhilaration, even relief, but in the minutes after winning the UFC middleweight championship, Chris Weidman admitted that he was already feeling anxiety about defending the crown.

Now, he can look forward to getting back to work.

On Saturday, UFC president Dana White announced on SportsCenter that the rematch between Weidman and Anderson Silva has been signed for Dec. 28 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas.

The fight will be the main event of a blockbuster show that will also feature a women's championship fight between Ronda Rousey and Miesha Tate.

White said he finished the deal about one hour before announcing it.

"I'll tell you this: I think this will be the biggest pay-per-view we've ever done," White told MMA Fighting moments after making the announcement.

Weidman knocked out Silva at 1:18 of the second round on a left hook followed by ground strikes. In doing so, the unbeaten 29-year-old became the first man to defeat Silva since 2006.

White said Silva was hungry to get his belt back, and ESPN played a short clip with "the Spider," who said the same.

"My fans in the UFC and my fans in the world and the United States, Dec. 28 I go back to fight, Weidman and Anderson Silva. I'm back. Trust me, I'm back." http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/7/1...-silva-rematch-signed-for-dec-28-in-las-vegas [/URL]

Click to expand...

Thursday July 11, 2013

UFC striking coach Mike Winkeljohn on Anderson Silva's shocking loss to Chris Weidman at UFC 162

Quick synopsis. "I was shocked in that. It ruined my parlay bet. Chris took Anderson down, Anderson gotsome extension on em and got up. He started to get into Chris' head and that's what he does. I think Anderson took it too far..." Good review.






http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/7/1...silva-chris-weidman-mike-winkeljohn-interview

Anderson Silva's Daughter on Dad Losing Title, UFC




Anderson Silva’s 17-year-old daughter, Kaory, has taken to Twitter to voice her opinions on her father’s loss over the weekend.

The former middleweight champion’s eldest daughter attacked the UFC for chasing profits and losing respect for the martial arts, while crediting her dad as the sole reason for his success.

“It was thanks to my father that my life changed, it was thanks to his talent that our life changed, it was thanks to his adversaries that my life changed and not because of the UFC,” she wrote (H/T Fighters Only Magazine). “It was because people valued my father’s work that my life changed, not because of UFC.”

Silva’s seven year reign as champion came to a dramatic end on Saturday after he got knocked out by Chris Weidman in the second round. Thus ended the longest winning streak in UFC history, but there are many who still believe the Brazilian lost on purpose.

They point to his showboating antics during the match, which were extreme even for Silva, as the cause of his downfall, rather than crediting Weidman for the win. After the fight, Silva himself seemed relieved to relinquish the belt and declared that he no longer intends to chase the title.

Kaory also said that she is happy her father is no longer champion.

“He will always be a champion. He has already showed to the world that nobody can beat him if he doesn’t want it,” she wrote. “I never liked the ideal of my father being a fighter and now that I know he is tired of it I will give him all my support.”

Such sentiments may be short lived, however, as the UFC hastily plans the Silva/Weidman rematch. In fact, according to some reports, Silva is itching to get back in the cage and avenge his first UFC loss. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...letter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=mma

Click to expand...

UFC already planning rematch between Silva, Weidman possibly at Cowboy Stadium - 100,000+ Super Bowl Weekend. 




Anderson Silva (l.) and Chris Weidman will fight again soon -- UFC president Dana White just doesn't know when.
LAS VEGAS – The dust has settled here in the desert. Four days after the most stunning moment in UFC history, company president Dana White is already talking rematch.
“Hell yes,” White said in an exclusive interview with The Post.
On Saturday night at MGM Grand, Anderson Silva, the greatest MMA fighter to ever grace the Octagon, was knocked out by unheralded Long Island native Chris Weidman. Silva clowned around, daring Weidman to hurt him. And Weidman did, ending Silva’s seven-year reign atop the UFC middleweight division with one resounding left hook in the second round.
Call it the punch heard ’round the world. UFC 162 was the most illegally downloaded UFC card ever – after the fact – when people heard about the improbable, controversial finish. Even Justin Bieber tweeted out to his nearly 42 million followers a request to find a streaming video, to which White replied that he should find it on pay per view.
The post-fight press conference was the most watched on UFC.com by 46 percent. Weidman has been on a week-long victory press tour in New York.
"Every time I talk about what it is we do, what it is we sell, that was the epitome of it on Saturday night," White said.
Not all the media attention has been positive, including a video on SI.com calling into question whether or not the fight was fixed due to Silva’s antics.
White says such allegations make him “crazy.”
“If you think that fight was fixed, you have to be the biggest moron on Earth,” White said. “The guy got knocked dead. His head was bouncing off the canvas like a basketball.”
Furthermore, he added, why would a multi-billion dollar company like the UFC fix a fight in which Weidman was only a 2-to-1 underdog?
“Some guy asked me if this was the biggest upset since Buster Douglas [beating Mike Tyson],” White said. “Buster Douglas was 25-to-1. Chris Weidman was 2-to-1 and most of the fighters picked Chris Weidman to win.”
The boss does admit the ending was strange, that Silva not only dropping his hands but also pretending to be on jelly legs was “craziness.” Silva has been known to draw opponents in with bizarre behavior in the cage. This was a different level.
“We’ve seen him do it before,” White said. “What the difference is, is that Weidman has real punching power and Weidman went after him when he did it. All the other guys were kind of shell shocked and just didn’t know what to do it.”
White plans on calling Silva on Thursday to discuss a rematch. He says it will be the biggest fight in UFC history and is considering holding it at Cowboys Stadium in Texas, which has a capacity of 105,000.
Doing it on Super Bowl weekend – the UFC has a show in New Jersey the night before the game at MetLife Stadium – has been ruled out, because he believes a fight of that magnitude should stand on its own. White says it could still happen this year, though it is unlikely with an already packed slate of events on the UFC’s calendar through December.
“A lot of people think Anderson beat himself,” White said. “This rematch is not only for Anderson Silva to win his belt back, but it’s for Chris Weidman to prove he’s the real deal and not a fluke.”
Silva said immediately following the fight that he wasn’t into the rematch, that he was “tired” and no longer wanted to fight for the belt. MMAFighting.com reported Wednesday that the legend has changed his mind already – he wants Weidman again before the end of the year.
“Anderson Silva is a competitor – hardcore, to the bone competitor,” White said. “This guy has been on top of the world for eight years. … He wants it back.” http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/the_m..._between_QRcuJaLQGsdRr6k7MQt4cM#axzz2Yi0QwjpL

Click to expand...


Anderson Silva wants to fight Chris Weidman again after all, and he wants the rematch to happen sooner rather than later.*

*Here we go...*



> According to sources very close to the former UFC middleweight champion, Silva changed his tune about not fighting Weidman again just hours after he was knocked out by Weidman at UFC 162 on Saturday night in Las Vegas. The sources said they have never seen Silva so motivated to fight someone, and that a little over 24 hours after the loss Silva was jokingly wishing the rematch could happen this week. That's how badly he wants to avenge his loss to Weidman.
> 
> The sources, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the rematch has yet to be announced by the UFC, said Silva's preference would be to fight Weidman again this year, not in February, as has been discussed by UFC president Dana White.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/7/1...changes-tune-wants-chris-weidman-rematch-this



> Like most of the MMA world, Jon Jones was sitting front and center Saturday night when Anderson Silva lost to Chris Weidman in one of the most shocking finishes in UFC history.
> 
> Whether the odds going into the fight were close or not, it seemed everyone was in disbelief when Weidman connected with two left hands that put Silva down and out for the first time in his UFC career.
> 
> ...


Found the video.






Roy Jones Jr. Interview


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anderson's loss just put every champ on notice. Anderson was at a point of it being death, taxes and Anderson Silva winning. So I think seeing him get put out regardless of the fashion it happened in is going to result in some seriously devastating performances from champions in the near future. 

We haven't seen an upset like that since serra, so I think it was making people get a little, well the dominate guys just don't lose. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Jon Jones: Anderson Silva ‘abused his gift’ at UFC 162*

http://www.graciemag.com/2013/07/jon-jones-anderson-silva-abused-his-gift-at-ufc-162/?



> UFC light heavyweight champ Jon Jones doesn’t look kindly at Anderson Silva’s performance at UFC 162.
> 
> At a press conference kicking off the ticket sales for “UFC 165: Jones vs. Gustafsson,” Jones was critical of Silva’s behavior in the Octagon. The 205-pound champ said Silva has proven in his career that he has a gift, but that he took advantage of it last weekend in his loss to Chris Weidman.
> 
> ...


Yes Jon Jones. You should know. You abused your Bently well enough.

Posted it up right before ya.  Merged ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/135281-...spected-his-opponent-paid-ultimate-price.html


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Anderson's loss just put every champ on notice. Anderson was at a point of it being death, taxes and Anderson Silva winning. So I think seeing him get put out regardless of the fashion it happened in is going to result in some seriously devastating performances from champions in the near future.
> 
> We haven't seen an upset like that since serra, so I think it was making people get a little, well the dominate guys just don't lose.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly what I was thinking after watching Silva lose. It's a notice for champs like Bones, GSP and Aldo... Guys who have defended the title a number of times and may be getting comfortable. Each contender is hungry for the title of "Champion" and each fighter deserves the attention and respect that comes with the top contender position.

GSP seemed to me to be losing steam and drive he once had, which worried me because his next opponent is extremely hungry. Hopefully watching Silva fall and having to deal with the fact that someone else is Champion will put a fire under him.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

He was humiliating Weidman and got caught and still people are talking about how Weidman did the job!!!

Guys, just deep in your souls: if Anderson came out with that "W", what would you have said after he had been clowning the #1 contender? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was just ONE Lucky punch on the button, nothing more! He even couldn't tap the champ when he had a knee bar !!!!

Okay Silva deserved to loose because of disrespectful, but that takes nothing away from him. 

Give me one man on the planet who is willing to take that RISK? Even the Hollywood movies don't produce such a Hero!!! Anderson Silva was that guy who took that risk, and he got clipped!

I'm 100% sure if they do a rematch? Silva will go for what he did again, and again, and again! He fights to make shows and prove he's the #1 MMA fighter on this planet. 

But its all propaganda and how the media is talking about it, they are washing peoples minds with what they want us to believe. Do you honestly beleive that Silva was the #1 P4P fighter in the world and just because of that lose after years of domination, he gets -2 and +1 to Jones and GSP? GSP for what? For the lay and pray?

Silva was, and still is the #1 P4P fighter, congrats to Weidman, but Silva is still the best, and no Jones nor GSP will ever reach this level of Excellance that the Spider did.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Weidman won the first round, and the second with that KO.

In what way was Silva winning the fight?


I'm sorry mods, but we now have about 4-5 threads discussing the exact same thing here.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

hellholming said:


> Weidman won the first round, and the second with that KO.
> 
> In what way was Silva winning the fight?
> 
> ...



Agreed, this place has become almost unbearable with the same tripe being posted again and again.

Silva lost because Weidman kicked his ass on the ground and standing up for one and a half rounds. It wasn't even a close fight.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

BOOM said:


> Agreed, this place has become almost unbearable with the same tripe being posted again and again.
> 
> Silva lost because Weidman kicked his ass on the ground and standing up for one and a half rounds. It wasn't even a close fight.


Just a hater, even DW couldn't say that. Go watch that fight again, how was Weidman wining? With the Knee bar attempt that he failed with? Or with taking Silva down and then pounding him? Sonnen did it for 5 rounds, and couldn't succeed!!!

Haters can't make judgments, because their judgment is biased !!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm critical of plenty about how Jones has conducted himself outside and even inside the cage, but I thought this was a decent interview for him, he came off okay with this delivery. I'm still not forgetting a guy Cheese with his hands up in the middle of the first minute with his hands up like he already won though, granted that was like two mental years ago.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

rul3z said:


> Just a hater, even DW couldn't say that. Go watch that fight again, how was Weidman wining? With the Knee bar attempt that he failed with? Or with taking Silva down and then pounding him? Sonnen did it for 5 rounds, and couldn't succeed!!!
> 
> Haters can't make judgments, because their judgment is biased !!


I don't hate Anderson, in fact I like him and picked him to win that fight. You can check any of my pre-fight posts if you wish to confirm.

Weidman beat him fair and square. He took him down, hit him a few times, went for some sub attempts and landed more strikes, winning him the first round pretty clearly. The second round was more "competitive", but really neither guy did much until Weidman KO'd him.

Weidman legitimately beat Anderson and honestly the only person that seems biased here is you.

As for the article, good interview. It should put all champs on notice for sure that anything can happen... although I fear this will make GSP fight even more conservatively, if that is possible.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

rul3z said:


> Just a hater, even DW couldn't say that. Go watch that fight again, how was Weidman wining? With the Knee bar attempt that he failed with? Or with taking Silva down and then pounding him? Sonnen did it for 5 rounds, and couldn't succeed!!!
> 
> Haters can't make judgments, because their judgment is biased !!



Weidman made Silva look like an amateur, and this is coming from a huge Silva fan.

Silva was outclassed in every way possible and if you can't see it after watching the fight over and over again it's because you don't want to.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

BOOM said:


> Weidman made Silva look like an amateur, and this is coming from a huge Silva fan.
> 
> Silva was outclassed in every way possible and if you can't see it after watching the fight over and over again it's because you don't want to.


There's two things I disagree with here:

1. Weidman made Silva look like an amateur 

2. Silva was outclassed in every way possible

Other then that you may might be right.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> There's two things I disagree with here:
> 
> 1. Weidman made Silva look like an amateur
> 
> ...


Silva did absolutely nothing because he was outclassed on the ground and standing up, hence Silva was put away like an amateur by Weidman. Do you or anyone have anything to show or say about what Silva did during this fight that made it even close, because I sure as hell don't see it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

rul3z said:


> how was Weidman wining?


mma judging criterion dictates Weidman won every aspect of the fight, if you can make a logical argument go ahead, but it's impossible.

MMA Judging Criterion:
-Clean Strikes (weidman)
-Effective Grappling (weidman)
-Octagon Control (weidman)
-Effective Aggressiveness (weidman)

I mean, what insane world are we living in that people can't admit Weidman beat Anderson.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Anderson Silva lost the fight. He lost the first round via getting taking down and his face punched in. He lost the second round by receiving a knock out that was arguably more humiliating than the one he gave Griffin.

Maybe Silva's ball washers should get a grip. Either that just admit they have homosexual fantasies about the man.

The guy got dominated.

If Anderson Silva took Weidman down in the first and punched his face in, then knocked him out in humiliating fashion in the second, you would all be saying Silva dominated the fight (which would be accurate).

The man is just a man. Stop sweating him so hard. It's embarrassing to read.

At least Shogun fans just said they didn't feel Shogun looked himself against Jones, but could still admit he was dominated on.

Your man got the clowned and pound, KTFO, and you think he someone won. lol.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

M.C said:


> Weidman beat him fair and square. He took him down, hit him a few times, went for some sub attempts and landed more strikes, winning him the first round pretty clearly. The second round was more "competitive", but really neither guy did much until Weidman KO'd him.


That is absolutely true. The issue however is what was the main catalyst for this happen. Anyone who says that somehow Chris dominated is obviously delusional. Same goes for those claiming Silva won either round. There was nothing pointing to Chris winning the fight other than Silva's own fckups. The fact that Chris was incapable of taking the fight where he wanted should be the prime concern to the Weidman camp if there is a rematch because if Silva comes back and fights with the seriousness he should have there is more of a chance of pigs growing wings to fly than Wiedman pulling off another KO.

There is always the chance I might be proven wrong and that would be to Chris' credit, but based on the fight I saw, I highly doubt it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

sucrets said:


> That is absolutely true. The issue however is what was the main catalyst for this happen. Anyone who says that somehow Chris dominated is obviously delusional. Same goes for those claiming Silva won either round. There was nothing pointing to Chris winning the fight other than Silva's own fckups. The fact that Chris was incapable of taking the fight where he wanted should be the prime concern to the Weidman camp if there is a rematch because if Silva comes back and fights with the seriousness he should have there is more of a chance of pigs growing wings to fly than Wiedman pulling off another KO.
> 
> There is always the chance I might be proven wrong and that would be to Chris' credit, but based on the fight I saw, I highly doubt it.


So it wasn't Weidman's superior wrestling that allowed him to drag Silva to the ground and punch him in the face? It wasn't his dominant control that allowed him to go for sub attempts? It wasn't his striking that allowed him to out strike and land more strikes than Silva? It wasn't the perfectly timed left that knocked Anderson out cold and the great follow up?

I keep hearing about how Silva wasn't being serious but seeing no evidence of this whatsoever. Silva's striking is dependent on his antics inside the right the same way Diaz's is. It's part of his style, part of his striking/method of winning fights. Anderson himself said that he used the antics to get Weidman to strike with him in the press conference and that his gameplan simply didn't work, Weidman caught him.

Anderson isn't making any excuses, he said it plainly that he got beat and had a 4 month camp and was fully trained and prepared for it, Weidman simply beat him at his own game, so why are you?


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

- Weidman landed some good ground and pound to Silvas head and had Silva a bit winded when they got up on the feet.

- Weidman landed that FIRST left hook in the sequence leading to the knockout with Silva being in a neutral stance. So Weidman beat Silva to the punch.

- Since the takedown was so early in the round, Weidman could have just stayed in Silvas guard and kept control ground and pounding doussins of strikes. Silva would have been beaten up and lost on the ground. Maybe we will see that in a rematch.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> - Weidman landed some good ground and pound to Silvas head and had Silva a bit winded when they got up on the feet.
> 
> - Weidman landed that FIRST left hook in the sequence leading to the knockout with Silva being in a neutral stance. So Weidman beat Silva to the punch.
> 
> - Since the takedown was so early in the round, Weidman could have just stayed in Silvas guard and kept control ground and pounding doussins of strikes. Silva would have been beaten up and lost on the ground. Maybe we will see that in a rematch.


I have a feeling we will. Weidman knows he can stand with Silva, and won't need to rush in in desperation. He'll stand and trade, and shoot when the time is right. I doubt he'll go for a risky sub next time. He was tagging Silva decently from the top, with no real risk of losing position. Silva would really impress me if he comes up with an answer in part II.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Included the video on the home page.

Here's Roy Jones Jr.'s take on Anderson's performance.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I think Roy has a good point. It has to be extremely difficult to not get complacent when you've been at the top for so long. 

After you've beat 10 title challengers in a row, I can see where you feel like you've accomplished what you've set out to do. 

Your mind starts wondering to other opportunities.... i.e. boxing or the millions of dollars you have in the bank and spending time with your family. 

Silva showed up to win that fight, but I don't find it too difficult to see how maybe he lost some of his edge and needed to be reminded what he should be focused on.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I have no doubts that Weidman will get destroyed when the rematch happens. It's a shame that the bookies agree with me


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> I have no doubts that Weidman will get destroyed when the rematch happens. It's a shame that the bookies agree with me


Agreed. I think He finishes it in the 1st.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I really hope this re-focuses Anderson. 

Stops thinking about all this other stuff in his life..

Money
fame
sponsors
media 
boxing 
pussay (well who isn't think about that?)

and comes into the rematch 100% focused and hungry. At least then we will see who the better fighter is, no questions asked.

Win or lose, we will have a definite answer.

sidebar: I really really hope this isn't a BJ/Edgar situation. That would suck the proverbial ass.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

> The sources said they have never seen Silva so motivated to fight someone


Is that even strange.. he got KO'd for the first time in his career and he has fought everyone significant before that. The rematch is going to be something amazing. Can't wait for it!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Will the people finally end their conspiracy theories on here if Anderson loses again or will they continue to whine regardless? I say the latter.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll take Weidman this time, picked Silva the last time and after watching the fight around 1000 times I don't think he's got anything for Weidman.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

People are also forgetting that Silva stuffed the TD in the 2nd because his hands were down allowing for the easy under hooks. Its all apart of his strategy and none of it worked. 

Silva went to the fence and immediately Weidman hit him twice and hard, Silva abandoned that quick. He tried pressing a bit at the end of rd 1 and weidman dodged all of the strikes. In rd 2 he started with talking and gestures. Weidman caught him with a left hook that got his attention (hence the wobble dance) and the finishing combo came off that.

Silva has to keep his hands up in the rematch which will allow Weidman, if timed right like in the 1st rd, get deeper in on his shot. And once all the ground we saw how good Weidmans top game is.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I picked weidman last time in the rematch I would pick him again but I worry about his state of mind and belif in his ability. Being that he just knocked out silva on the feet he may be a little more cocky and strait up stand with him and take chances that he wouldnt have taken in the first fight like fall for his antics and could get knocked out. so this is a hard one to call. 

I wish silva would go up to 205 there are interesting matches there for him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> People are also forgetting that Silva stuffed the TD in the 2nd because his hands were down allowing for the easy under hooks. Its all apart of his strategy and none of it worked.


also that was a half hearted attempt at a takedown


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think everyone can appreciate this post from a random fan. Weidman and his camp certainly instilled focus, discipline, fearlessness, and a plan to finally solve the riddle from the last bout. The rematch will answer more questions. But one thing is for sure Anderson always comes up with something new in his arsenal and even in his antics. Bottomline it gets people watching whether to see him win or lose. 

FANPOST OF THE DAY

Today's Fanpost of the Day is fond look back, courtesy of CaptainArmbar: Not even trolling: Why I'm glad Silva went out in 'style'



> Let's get this out of the way first: I don't know how I feel about Anderson Silva as a man. I don't know enough about him. I could speculate, based on how he acts in interviews or the Octagon, but I might never know how he actually thinks. I'm not sure many people do. I'm not sure I even care.
> 
> As a fighter, though: he's phenomenal. As someone who grew up on Jackie Chan and Batman comics, trying to separate McDojos and myth from 'real' fighting, I feel privileged to be able to watch someone who could do that stuff for real. Not occasionally: not as a one-off, or against sub-standard competition, but against the some of the best opposition the world had to offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, many people seem to interpret the antics Silva was engaging in--_*the very same antics that ultimately got him knocked out*_--as evidence of him outclassing Weidman on the feet. What kind of sense does that make?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> *I keep hearing about how Silva wasn't being serious but seeing no evidence of this whatsoever.*


You *have* to be kidding. If you're not, I'll give you a hand.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Even if he was acting like a total goof, I love how people think this is somehow better than losing straight up. I'd rather go out on my shield and lose my title like a warrior than get knocked out feigning be knocked out. So what you're saying is that Anderson is a complete joke who doesn't have enough respect for the sport or his craft and not a warrior who lost a hard fought battle. Oh... okay then. You go ahead and continue to worship that guy.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You *have* to be kidding. If you're not, I'll give you a hand.


Yeah, I saw that, the same way I saw him allow bonnar to hit him in the face and put his hands down with his back against the cage taunting him like a moron, the same way he danced around with Forrest and many other people.

He did absolutely nothing different from what I normally see when I watch him fight, he does crazy antics. If he would have won everyone would be screaming about how amazing he is, and how he's in the matrix and all this other nonsense. He did what he normally does and got knocked out, hard.

He said it himself that he had a 4 month camp, was fully trained and prepared, and tried to get Weidman into a standup fight (that's the reason for the antics, and it worked), but got knocked out and gave Weidman the credit he deserved.

If Anderson can accept it and give Weidman the credit he deserves, why do his die hard fans struggle so much to do so?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Even if he was acting like a total goof, I love how people think this is somehow better than losing straight up. I'd rather go out on my shield and lose my title like a warrior than get knocked out feigning be knocked out. So what you're saying is that Anderson is a complete joke who doesn't have enough respect for the sport or his craft and not a warrior who lost a hard fought battle. Oh... okay then. You go ahead and continue to worship that guy.


I don't think any Silva fans are happy about the way he acted in the ring. But it also leaves doubt to who really is the better fighter.

And anyway those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. I'd rather be a fan of a disrespectful goofball than a racist felon.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Even if he was acting like a total goof,


And he was, wasn't he? And some did not see no evidence...


Canadian Psycho said:


> *I love how people think this is somehow better than losing straight up.*


Absolutely not. That burned my eyes to watch and I admit it would be even worse if he actually had won that way.
OK. Now you can say you were not referring to me, even though I am an Anderson fan.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've accepted it, but there's probably countless others who may or may not especially ones who probably invested a ton on the fight. I'd probably be in denial forever if I lost money...haha. Interestingly though this was one of the few fights where I did not bet real money although I have already made a friendly $100 bet on the rematch. 

Anderson misjudged Weidman's reach and determination on several occasions. Weidman kept marching forward and tagging em. After having some time to digest this I now find it a bit comical that Anderson did the wobbly thing and got tagged for that silly routine (RJJ style) and you see the "oh shit" moment. That was my only gripe. Other than that I felt Anderson was testing Weidman on the ground which is his strength and feeling out his power then going into his routine as he usually does in every fight.

That reminded me of the countless times I was overconfident in whatever it was I was doing; sports, video games, etc.
and got burned big time. Really amazed that he's been able to do this for that long and be relatively unscathed.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> I don't think any Silva fans are happy about the way he acted in the ring. But it also leaves doubt to who really is the better fighter.
> 
> And anyway those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. I'd rather be a fan of a disrespectful goofball than a racist felon.


A xenophobic felon would be a better way to put it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd probably slam Chael if he exposed my reason for getting up each morning as well


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Man Silva fan may be worse than Fedor fans. 

Anyways. Lets have the rematch so the division can move on.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rul3z said:


> He was humiliating Weidman and got caught and still people are talking about how Weidman did the job!!!...


Humiliating? Did you watch the fight? Silva didn't land a single punch, and landed one leg kick in 7 minutes. 

Weidman won both round before the KO. He landed several punches to the face. In what universe is that a dominate performance?



Stun Gun said:


> Man Silva fan may be worse than Fedor fans.
> 
> Anyways. Lets have the rematch so the division can move on.


LOL! Just had the same thought.

Really looking forward to the rematch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just a simple chime here without sparking a huge debate. I notice that Anderson likes to test his opponents sometimes. Others he takes seriously from the get go, and once in awhile he plays around above the norm.

Testing his opponents.
Chael I
Chael II 
Yushin
Bonnar
Cote
Weidman

Playing with his opponents.
Cote
Maia
Thales Leites
Weidman

Anderson on execution mode.
Chael I. After getting taken down and pummelled he came out every subsequent round firing away trying to end it. 
Chris Leben
Rich Franklin I & II
Marquardt
Vitor Belfort
James Irvin
Griffin

Without undermining CW, he's already being given full credit for taking the fight to the ex-champ and concocting a strategy/combo designed for em. 

On July 6th I felt he was testing to a degree (of course he didn't want to get taken down though) and playing around from what I can see. He played with fire though and it blew up like the 4th of July! Based on my observation I think his game plan was to take everything Weidman threw at him and tire him out then bring him into his game in the 2nd/3rd+. Very similar to Chael in their second bout.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

M.C said:


> So it wasn't Weidman's superior wrestling that allowed him to drag Silva to the ground and punch him in the face? It wasn't his dominant control that allowed him to go for sub attempts? It wasn't his striking that allowed him to out strike and land more strikes than Silva? It wasn't the perfectly timed left that knocked Anderson out cold and the great follow up?


Everything you mentioned ended up being ineffective minus the punch that knocked Silva out. The punch that landed simply because Silva fcuked it up.



> I keep hearing about how Silva wasn't being serious but seeing no evidence of this whatsoever.


Video in next page says otherwise. Evidence is there. Open your eyes.



> Silva's striking is dependent on his antics inside the right the same way Diaz's is. It's part of his style, part of his striking/method of winning fights.


No it is not. He is not a one dimensional fighter. OFten he pulls that crap well, this time he was beyond lazy and seriously underestimated Chris, to his own demise. 




> Anderson isn't making any excuses, ...so why are you?


I'm not. I'm merely stating the facts. 

I'm glad Chris won because that makes things fun. People are so far up fighters' asses these days that they think there are two types of people in world. The fanboys of fighter A and the fanboys of fighter Z. Nothing exists for many posters up in here. Some of us however simply like fighting for the fcuk of fighting. No skin off my back if silva lost. But that is a far cry from denying the FACTS so I can praise the newly and deservedly crowned champ. Deserving champ given Silva's fcuk-up is one thing. Better fighter though he is not.

Having said that, I can't wait for the rematch. I hope Silva beats Chris so we can get a 3rd fight, which is a possibility since Chris is undefeated. 

Now THAT'S fun and that's why I like watching this sh1t. :wink01:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

sucrets said:


> Everything you mentioned ended up being ineffective minus the punch that knocked Silva out. The punch that landed simply because Silva fcuked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video shows nothing but Silva doing what Silva always does. So no, there's no evidence whatsoever that he was "playing around", he was doing the same thing he does with many opponents, it's part of his style and what he does. He said himself he did it to draw him into a standup fight, he did it on purpose for a purpose, not to "play around". Do you know more about this than him? You just said so yourself that "he often pulls that crap" and you are right, he does, glad we agree.

So taking Silva down easily, going for sub attempts and landing more strikes than him thus easily winning the round was ineffective? I was unaware that winning rounds is ineffective in a fight that is scored around a system where the point is to... win rounds. There's two ways to win a fight - win rounds, or finish it. Weidman did both.

Your "facts" aren't facts.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Might be a possible rematch at the Cowboy Stadium superbowl weekend.

I always thought it would have been GSP vs Anderson for that one. 

Check the OP for more updates.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> Yeah, I saw that, the same way I saw him allow bonnar to hit him in the face and put his hands down with his back against the cage taunting him like a moron, the same way he danced around with Forrest and many other people.
> 
> He did absolutely nothing different from what I normally see when I watch him fight, he does crazy antics. If he would have won everyone would be screaming about how amazing he is, and how he's in the matrix and all this other nonsense. He did what he normally does and got knocked out, hard.


Hands down matrixing is his style, but Silva does NOT do the same stuff of additional antics in every fight. If you can't see the difference of what he did in the Weidman fight and what he did in most of his other fights you're either closing your eyes or must be new to fighting. No_Mercy gave a list of different levels of Silva playing around or taking it seriously from the beginning.

And no, not everyone would be screaming about how amazing he was in that fight had he won. That was vs. Maia type of antics, a fight he has won handily and nonetheless was scolded for by a lot people, including his fans.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Might be a possible rematch at the Cowboy Stadium superbowl weekend.
> 
> I always thought it would have been GSP vs Anderson for that one.
> 
> Check the OP for more updates.


Good grief...

We have a healthy champion and healthy number one contender in Belfort and instead of getting a fight in September/October we have to wait six months and pray Weidman doesn't get injured in training camp.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Good grief...
> 
> We have a healthy champion and healthy number one contender in Belfort and instead of getting a fight in September/October we have to wait six months and pray Weidman doesn't get injured in training camp.


I'm with you. Let TRT Vitor expose Weidman and then have Anderson fight him afterwards in a rematch, then have Anderson fight TRT Vitor again for the belt. That matchmaking makes the most sense IMO, unfortunately it doesn't make the most money.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

how can Vitor even become champ? All of his fights would have to be held outside of the USA.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> how can Vitor even become champ? All of his fights would have to be held outside of the USA.


That's why Dana White is so reluctant when asked about giving Belfort a shot a the title. Earned or not, the UFC can't risk to get a champ that cannot fight in the US and particularly not in Vegas.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> That's why Dana White is so reluctant when asked about giving Belfort a shot a the title. Earned or not, the UFC can't risk to get a champ that cannot fight in the US and particularly not in Vegas.


Yeah it won't look good to the general public either to see a new champion at 185 who also happens to be an ex roider that is going under TRT but is not approved by American commisions to do so.

It doesn't seem like the best publicity for the UFC.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> how can Vitor even become champ? All of his fights would have to be held outside of the USA.


So?

Sept 4th - Brazil
Sept 21st - Canada

Put three title fights on UFC 165 (Barao/Wineland, Jones/Gustafsson, Weidman/Belfort)

When push comes to shove the commissions will bend.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Unless Vitor can fight outside of the US then he shouldn't be allowed to fight for the title, what kind of message does that show? 

I hope this rematch happens quickly, and doesn't put the damn division on hold forever AGAIN


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Unless Vitor can fight outside of the US then he shouldn't be allowed to fight for the title, *what kind of message does that show? *
> 
> I hope this rematch happens quickly, and doesn't put the damn division on hold forever AGAIN


1. He just fought for a title.
2. He's been main eventing for the UFC over the last year.
3. The message it sends is that PED policy is arbitrary, inconsistent and arcane. 

I don't know moral it is to allow a doctors error from seven years ago continue to haunt and harm the sport.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

John8204 said:


> 1. He just fought for a title.
> 2. He's been main eventing for the UFC over the last year.
> 3. The message it sends is that PED policy is arbitrary, inconsistent and arcane.
> 
> I don't know moral it is to allow a doctors error from seven years ago continue to haunt and harm the sport.


Lets be real Vitor was fighting in the states in 09 and never looked like the killer he is lately. Then it 2011 he fights Silva and gets murked. Ever since Silva he's fought 3 in Brazil and 1 in Canada and he has looked good in all fight, except the Jones fight which he took on short notice. 

Yeah Belfort is a great fight, no denying that, yeah TRT probably helps the past roider a lot. But unless he can fight in the states against one more top contender then theres no need to give him the fight. 

The thing is Weidman is champion, and I don't see him wanting to fight Belfort in Brazil.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Lets be real Vitor was fighting in the states in 09 and never looked like the killer he is lately. Then it 2011 he fights Silva and gets murked. Ever since Silva he's fought 3 in Brazil and 1 in Canada and he has looked good in all fight, except the Jones fight which he took on short notice.
> 
> Yeah Belfort is a great fight, no denying that, yeah TRT probably helps the past roider a lot. But unless he can fight in the states against one more top contender then theres no need to give him the fight.
> 
> The thing is Weidman is champion, and I don't see him wanting to fight Belfort in Brazil.


Wait wut?

He finished Martin, Lindland, and Franklin in less than 15 minutes. He's 7-1 at MW with 7 finishes and his one loss came off a massive injury layoff to the GOAT.

He's also knocked off two top five guys in main events this year. It would be a massive waste of the division to have him take out another top ten guy just to set up one fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Wait wut?
> 
> He finished Martin, Lindland, and Franklin in less than 15 minutes. He's 7-1 at MW with 7 finishes and his one loss came off a massive injury layoff to the GOAT.
> 
> He's also knocked off two top five guys in main events this year. It would be a massive waste of the division to have him take out another top ten guy just to set up one fight.


He's on roids and not licensed. It wouldn't matter if he beat Jones and Velasquez at the same time, the guy is clearly a liability to possibly have as champ for a US based promotion regardless of who he beats while juiced up.

He fought for the title before it was revealed he was on the juice again, whole different story.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

The Franklin fight was at catchweight. And so was the AJ fight, but that was not his fault.


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

rul3z said:


> Just a hater, even DW couldn't say that. Go watch that fight again, how was Weidman wining? With the Knee bar attempt that he failed with? Or with taking Silva down and then pounding him? Sonnen did it for 5 rounds, and couldn't succeed!!!
> 
> Haters can't make judgments, because their judgment is biased !!


For someone who said peoples judgement is biased, yours scream of biased.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Hands down matrixing is his style, but Silva does NOT do the same stuff of additional antics in every fight. If you can't see the difference of what he did in the Weidman fight and what he did in most of his other fights you're either closing your eyes or must be new to fighting. No_Mercy gave a list of different levels of Silva playing around or taking it seriously from the beginning.
> 
> And no, not everyone would be screaming about how amazing he was in that fight had he won. That was vs. Maia type of antics, a fight he has won handily and nonetheless was scolded for by a lot people, including his fans.


These are the facts. MC simply refuses to see them. Well said.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll just leave this here,


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

sucrets said:


> These are the facts. MC simply refuses to see them. Well said.


And yet both Anderson and Weidman's words seem to contradict you. Funny that you ignore what the fighters say and the fact that his counters were missing. Obviously Anderson doesn't take his antics as far as on Saturday but he usually gets by his opponents defense so yeah, why did you choose to start posting now? Bad timing.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

rul3z said:


> Just a hater, even DW couldn't say that. Go watch that fight again, how was Weidman wining? With the Knee bar attempt that he failed with? Or with taking Silva down and then pounding him? Sonnen did it for 5 rounds, and couldn't succeed!!!
> 
> Haters can't make judgments, because their judgment is biased !!



Weidman was winning because Dancing and pretending to be dazed doesnt earn you points. 

Ps He got KTFO so get over it :thumb01:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Weidman was winning because Dancing and pretending to be dazed doesnt earn you points.


Nor does missing all your punches. :thumb03:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Silva is a legend, one of the greatest MMA fighters that the sport has ever seen. He's done things no one else has ever done, he's beat a lot of game fighters. I have nothing but respect for him and what hes done for this sport. 

Now with that being said, that night he lost to the better guy. Enough with the excuses, its pointless. Silva fought the same way he always fights and got caught, thats how it is. 

Lets move on from the fact that he lost, and look forward to a possible rematch, where we may see an even deadlier Silva. Or look forward to seeing the division get what it needs, CHANGE. 

I personally don't really want to see Silva fight for the title anymore. It has slowed the division down way too much. I do want to see a rematch, but I believe Weidman will still win the rematch.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Or look forward to seeing the division get what it needs, CHANGE.


oh, lord hallelujah! ray02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

A few more article updates. Anyone who posts em may be merged, but will be given full credit unless you guys would like to see new ones posted every hour...hehe. 

UFC striking coach Mike Winkeljohn on Anderson Silva's shocking loss to Chris Weidman at UFC 162

Quick synopsis. "I was shocked in that. It ruined my parlay bet. Chris took Anderson down, Anderson gotsome extension on em and got up. He started to get into Chris' head and that's what he does. I think Anderson took it too far..." Good review.






http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/7/1...silva-chris-weidman-mike-winkeljohn-interview

Anderson Silva's Daughter on Dad Losing Title, UFC



> Anderson Silva’s 17-year-old daughter, Kaory, has taken to Twitter to voice her opinions on her father’s loss over the weekend.
> 
> The former middleweight champion’s eldest daughter attacked the UFC for chasing profits and losing respect for the martial arts, while crediting her dad as the sole reason for his success.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like to see Anderson come back and beat Chris... and then Chris to beat Anderson again... and for that to go on forever.

Because with each fight, the swing of opinion is ridiculous. In 7 or 8 minutes, Anderson has gone from being the best striker in MMA, to being predictable and easy to figure out. Chris has gone from green prospect to Jedi knight.. and Ray Longo is Yoda. It's madness. Anderson is being overly criticised just as much as Weidman is being overly complimented. Typical internet extremism.

What will people say if Siva comes back and knocks him out? You'll have the rabid Silva fans going full smug, procaliming Chris as Serra mk II. Or if Chris wins again, I dread to think the levels people will further besmirch Andersons name.

Having said all that... do I want the madness to stop? Feck no. It's theatre at its very best. :hug:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I would like to see Anderson come back and beat Chris... and then Chris to beat Anderson again... and for that to go on forever.
> 
> Because with each fight, the swing of opinion is ridiculous. In 7 or 8 minutes, Anderson has gone from being the best striker in MMA, to being predictable and easy to figure out. Chris has gone from green prospect to Jedi knight.. and Ray Longo is Yoda. It's madness. Anderson is being overly criticised just as much as Weidman is being overly complimented. Typical internet extremism.
> 
> ...


I would retire from watching MMA if they kept fighting. 

Silva is still one of the best, but does have some holes. and Weidman is a monster on the rise, with a lot left to prove.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Nor does missing all your punches. :thumb03:


Sure. Anderson Silva, *the most accurate fighter in UFC history*, could not land a punch on Chris Weidman for the late is famous for having the better footwork and head movement in the business, not because the former champion was throwing his punches in a leisurely manner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I would retire from watching MMA if they kept fighting.
> 
> Silva is still one of the best, but does have some holes. and Weidman is a monster on the rise, with a lot left to prove.


Did you read past the first line?


What kind of total feckwit would literally want to watch Silva vs Weidman forever? ( quietly leaves the room )




MMA-Sportsman said:


> Sure. Anderson Silva, *the most accurate fighter in UFC history*, could not land a punch on Chris Weidman for the late is famous for having the better footwork and head movement in the business, not because the former champion was throwing his punches in a leisurely manner. :thumbsup:


Shhh. Be calm brother. Sit back. Enjoy the knee jerk extravaganza.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Did you read past the first line?
> 
> 
> What kind of total feckwit would literally want to watch Silva vs Weidman forever? ( quietly leaves the room )
> ...


I know, I was also stating my distaste for this fight haha. 

I'm sure LL would enjoy it over and over if Silva lost everytime


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Weidman on ESPN today,


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Weidman is on Coach and Company right now(ESPN radio).

I didn't what Anderson was saying Chris in the cage. He was saying "No wrestling, stand up. Let's go, put on a show."


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

rabakill said:


> And yet both Anderson and Weidman's words seem to contradict you. Funny that you ignore what the fighters say and the fact that his counters were missing. Obviously Anderson doesn't take his antics as far as on Saturday but he usually gets by his opponents defense so yeah, why did you choose to start posting now? Bad timing.


Weidman's words in regards to Silva being a desrespectful piece of sh1t, which he later changed to follow the tune of it's just his game and he wasn't disrespecting me for the media? Contradictory and irrelevant. And what exactly did you expect Silva to say? That he didn't believe Chris was worthy of being in there with him? That he acted like a lazy blob and lost?

Are you seriously that stupid?

I started posted to make fools like you look like fools (you a silly question you get a silly answer). :wink01:

PS. The fact that he doesn't take his antics, compounded by laziness and underestimation of opponent is precisely my point you tool. Good job making my it for me.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Silva just better not piss off hitler again


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Embedded the vid for ya. Nice to see some old tymerz posting up in here. :thumbsup:

The first one is pretty hilarious. Seen the second one dayz ago.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Sure. Anderson Silva, *the most accurate fighter in UFC history*, could not land a punch on Chris Weidman for the late is famous for having the better footwork and head movement in the business, not because the former champion was throwing his punches in a leisurely manner. :thumbsup:


Or more importantly a long reach, even slightly longer than Silva's. Silva has had the luxury of out reaching just about all of his opponents, and having a decisive speed advantage. Perhaps fighting at LHW has caused him to forget about how fast the middleweights are. But Silva was missing everything and got frustrated and resorted to clowning to see if he could make something happen.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Or more importantly a long reach, even slightly longer than Silva's. Silva has had the luxury of out reaching just about all of his opponents, and having a decisive speed advantage. Perhaps fighting at LHW has caused him to forget about how fast the middleweights are. But Silva was missing everything and got frustrated and resorted to clowning to see if he could make something happen.


Certainly has it's merits. If you look closely he got grazed in the nose by Weidman...I mean a few inches. Usually he's completely out of harms way. Miscalculating his reach/length is definitely another factor. I mean how many times have you seen dumb tourists play in the lions cage just outside the cage. It happens...

Reps for anyone posting valid points negative or positive.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Appears the rematch is confirmed for December 28th by Silva himself.

http://gq.globo.com/Noticias/notici...firma-revanche-para-o-dia-28-de-dezembro.html


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> Exactly what I was thinking after watching Silva lose. It's a notice for champs like Bones, GSP and Aldo... Guys who have defended the title a number of times and may be getting comfortable. Each contender is hungry for the title of "Champion" and each fighter deserves the attention and respect that comes with the top contender position.
> 
> GSP seemed to me to be losing steam and drive he once had, which worried me because his next opponent is extremely hungry. Hopefully watching Silva fall and having to deal with the fact that someone else is Champion will put a fire under him.


GSP always prepares and takes every opponent seriously, ever since first Serra fight hes probably the only champ you never have to worry about him taking his opponents seriously.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

*REMATCH IS CONFIRMED FOR DEC. 28TH*

http://gq.globo.com/Noticias/notici...firma-revanche-para-o-dia-28-de-dezembro.html


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder if this is real and when english media will pick it up...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Anderson V BJ


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

mo25 said:


> *REMATCH IS CONFIRMED FOR DEC. 28TH*
> 
> http://gq.globo.com/Noticias/notici...firma-revanche-para-o-dia-28-de-dezembro.html


It will be like a second Christmas present! :thumb01:


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

*Chris Weidman vs. Anderson Silva rematch signed for Dec. 28 in Las Vegas*



> He thought he'd feel excitement, exhilaration, even relief, but in the minutes after winning the UFC middleweight championship, Chris Weidman admitted that he was already feeling anxiety about defending the crown.
> 
> Now, he can look forward to getting back to work.
> 
> ...


SOURCE


*Rousey vs. Tate 2 will be the co-main event of the Dec. 28 show.*

SOURCE


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

**** Anderson Silva.

Weidman Knows.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

LL said:


> **** Anderson Silva.


In your dreams breh.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It would appear it is official as of today.

DANA WHITE: CHRIS WEIDMAN-ANDERSON SILVA REMATCH OFFICIAL FOR DEC. 28 IN LAS VEGAS LIVE AT THE MGM GRAND. For more info check the original post.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm really curious to see what happens if Silva wins the rematch in a close fight.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

trimco said:


> I'm really curious to see what happens if Silva wins the rematch in a close fight.


Silva vs Weidman III


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hopefully the results are the same as the first go round. Going to be a great card. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice! I'll be rooting for Weidman, but I believe Silva will be on fire this time around and will come out victories with a TKO within the first 3 rounds. But if it goes past that, believe Weidman will win again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Nice! I'll be rooting for Weidman, but I believe Silva will be on fire this time around and will come out victories with a TKO within the first 3 rounds. But if it goes past that, believe Weidman will win again.


Nice avatar! Classic. Parted of me wanted a year long wait to make the primetime/countdown all the more compelling. The wandering champion...where has he been. Undefeated for seven years inside the Octagon, broken all records in the organization, unparalleled to any other MMA fighter in history makes his return to reclaim the throne. 

Damn it would be fun to get all the MMA peeps on here to head down and watch history then party it up. Loser treats... Make it rain!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

crap what happened to cowboy stadium, i was really psyched to go


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M_D said:


> crap what happened to cowboy stadium, i was really psyched to go


They would have to add a lot more for a Cowboy Stadium event. Seeing as Cain, Jones and GSP are already booked to fight in September, October and November respectively it was very unlikely to ever happen.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This reminds me of Frankie vs BJ. Everyone expected BJ to do something great in that fight but Frankie and his camp had him figured out. 

I see some similarities here and I think this rematch will be even worse for Anderson.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kickstar said:


>


He back! I happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

M_D said:


> crap what happened to cowboy stadium, i was really psyched to go


Yeah, if it happened there I was gonna go as well. Use "visiting family" as an excuse for a free place to stay as well. Oh well...

I originally stated that I thought Silva would win in a rematch, but the more I think about it the more I am leaning towards Weidman. I don't think he has Silva figured out as much as he has the balls of Sonnen to be willing to get into Silva's range and face, and he has the necessary rounded skills and willingness to do anything it takes to beat a guy like Silva. 

All of Silva's earlier opponents tried to get Silva to play their game, and Silva is just well rounded enough that he can pretty much prevent that. Weidman was willing to play the game with Silva and do anything needed, like throw a unorthodox back right hand, to force Silva to make a mistake. I think in a rematch he will win again, either through Gnp, decision, sub, or KO. Weidman will keep the pressure on until Silva messes up again.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I wonder if "focused silva" will join his fellow fighters in his legacy, such as "motivated BJ", "pride wanderlei" or "healthy shogun"

I would be inclined to think that Silva's loss had to be a turning point in his career, I'm not sure we'll ever see the same silva again. Maybe it'll even turn into a GSP (not that I wouldn't like that)


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Yeah, if it happened there I was gonna go as well. Use "visiting family" as an excuse for a free place to stay as well. Oh well...
> 
> I originally stated that I thought Silva would win in a rematch, but the more I think about it the more I am leaning towards Weidman. I don't think he has Silva figured out as much as he has the balls of Sonnen to be willing to get into Silva's range and face, and he has the necessary rounded skills and willingness to do anything it takes to beat a guy like Silva.
> 
> All of Silva's earlier opponents tried to get Silva to play their game, and Silva is just well rounded enough that he can pretty much prevent that. Weidman was willing to play the game with Silva and do anything needed, like throw a unorthodox back right hand, to force Silva to make a mistake. I think in a rematch he will win again, either through Gnp, decision, sub, or KO. Weidman will keep the pressure on until Silva messes up again.


This is what makes the MW division interesting. While CW _might have figured Silva out, he still has plenty of interesting match ups that should keep the division very interesting. 



hadoq said:



I wonder if "focused silva" will join his fellow fighters in his legacy, such as "motivated BJ", "pride wanderlei" or "healthy shogun"

I would be inclined to think that Silva's loss had to be a turning point in his career, I'm not sure we'll ever see the same silva again. Maybe it'll even turn into a GSP (not that I wouldn't like that)

Click to expand...

I certainly hope not, but losing the remtach would basically paint the BJ Penn story all over again. Before he fought Frankie, BJ Penn was still fully in his prime in a lot of minds.... now look at him.

I don't think Silva will every become GSP. I think he would retire before fighting like that._


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> This is what makes the MW division interesting. While CW _might have figured Silva out, he still has plenty of interesting match ups that should keep the division very interesting.
> _


_

The prospect of all the MW title matches if Weidman wins the rematch will be so enticing that Weidman could almost instantly be up there in PVP ratings with GSP, JBJ, and Sonnen. Maybe the most appealing aspect of Weidman is how he seems beatable, even though no one has done it yet._


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> The prospect of all the MW title matches if Weidman wins the rematch will be so enticing that Weidman could almost instantly be up there in PVP ratings with GSP, JBJ, and Sonnen. Maybe the most appealing aspect of Weidman is how he seems beatable, *even though no one has done it yet.*


QFT.. this is exactly what re-ignites the MW division. People watched Anderson because they thought he was unbeatable. 

Weidman will initially draw PPV buys because he seems 'beatable'. We're going to all watch his story get written. Will the next guy in line knock him off? Or will he slowly become this phenom, that no one can beat.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

hadoq said:


> I wonder if "focused silva" will join his fellow fighters in his legacy, such as "motivated BJ", "pride wanderlei" or "healthy shogun"


Second Round Struve

haha


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Man Silva fan may be worse than Fedor fans.
> 
> Anyways. Lets have the rematch so the division can move on.


Correction. They Are. :thumb02:




Calminian said:


> Nor does missing all your punches. :thumb03:


Throwing a punch and missing scores more with the judges than throwing no punches and walking backwards pretending your skanky legged. 

Like i said regardless of who won the round even though Weidman won all of them , Silva lost the match and until December you have to deal with that.

:bye01:


----------

